# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  Samsung M3510 Mic Solution

## mohamed73



----------


## mobile1364

thanks...............

----------


## narosse27



----------


## طارق سليم

الجهاز لكن فيه الصوت ضعيف يعني الي اتكلم معه ما يسمعني جيدا 
ارجوكم اريد الحل
تقبلوا مني فائق التقدير و الاحترام السلام عليكم
لي مثل هذا

----------


## حمادة فون

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khalig

شكرا

----------


## sidnet09

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bigsatt

جزاكم الله خيراا

----------


## atlas2

:Wink:  goooooooooooood

----------


## محمود المصرى

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

